# Anyone use the k2 Auto Evers?



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

What's with the airlock high back and the gap eraser tech? I can't seem to find any decent reviews on how good that works. Adjusting high backs is an annoying process, anything to make that better would kick ass.


----------

